# running center



## Old Iron (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice Jog Krv I was thinking about making one of those, But I've got to many other projects going.

Paul


----------



## rock_breaker (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing with us Krv, your pictures show a lot of skill and craftmanship.

Ray


----------



## 4R8 (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice, that is a very compact unit. My live center is always getting in my way.


----------

